# Hadley Page Hampton



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2007)

Article on the Hadley Page Hampton. Has some pictures that would be helpfull for modelers.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2007)

Great find, thanks my friend!


----------

